

Sputnik Panik : a tiny game about sending satellites in orbit - corpsmoderne2
http://sputnikpanik.com/

======
ris
Um... Flappy Space Programme, anyone?

~~~
corpsmoderne2
Both from the same team ;)

------
thomasjames
I have never heard Borodin so jazzy. It really works!

